# Opening day on a St. Joe trib w/pix?



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)

Hola

Well I spent the opening weekend fishing a couple of streams that I've been fishing for years. Saturday afternoon, my friend Matt and I had some fun. Matt caught 4 big browns (14", 16", 17", and a 19") in about 100 yards of stream. I finally landed a nice 15" on our way back . Looking forward to spending many more days out on some Michigan streams!!

Have a good one 

Hully


----------



## MAS (Jan 23, 2006)

Awesome day!-did you let those nice browns go?


----------



## mechanical head (Jan 18, 2000)

Great Job, Fresh Morels and Brown Trout second to none for a spring time feast..


----------



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)

MAS said:


> Awesome day!-did you let those nice browns go?


 
Thanks for asking. My friend and I are all about C and R. Want to these all those fish get into the 20 inch range and they're not going to do that in my frying pan :lol: Nope the only fish I keep are bluegills, walleye, and the occasional pike (which in my opinion is the most underrated GREAT eating fish we have in MI)

See ya

Hully


----------



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)

mechanical head said:


> Great Job, Fresh Morels and Brown Trout second to none for a spring time feast..


 
Don't know about that, but the Morels and fresh bluegill filets sure were :lol:

Hully


----------



## MAS (Jan 23, 2006)

Hully
spoken like a "true sportsman"!
Wish more dudes had your mentality- we would have a lot more ten inchers become 20 plus- browns can do that given the chance as you well know.
Hey Denny, how about fresh Morels, a big batch of fresh yellow perch from South Haven- a nice ice cold bottle of Chablis or Sancerre- or a big ice cold pitcher of Labatt's- now that's the schytyk dude!
Leave the browns for fighting and kicking your ass


----------



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)

MAS said:


> Hully
> spoken like a "true sportsman"!
> Wish more dudes had your mentality- we would have a lot more ten inchers become 20 plus- browns can do that given the chance as you well know.
> Hey Denny, how about fresh Morels, a big batch of fresh yellow perch from South Haven- a nice ice cold bottle of Chablis or Sancerre- or a big ice cold pitcher of Labatt's- now that's the schytyk dude!
> Leave the browns for fighting and kicking your ass


To me I'm just amazed that a creek which you can jump across can hold so many beautiful browns. I've fished/creek stomped this stream since I was 7, as it was just a 2 minute bike ride from the house I grew up in (my parents still live there). The DNR used to stock it, but haven't in years, so ALL these browns are *natural* reproduction. I've had 20 and 30 fish days on this creek, moved 26"+ fish, and every opening day I have it to myself. I fished it 40+ times last summer and never saw another angler. I will never harvest a trout from this stream- its like my own private trout stream :lol: In fact I'll be fishing it this weekend after I make the 3 hour drive from Detroit to Niles for Mother's Day!!! 

Can't wait

Hully


----------



## mechanical head (Jan 18, 2000)

Ah yeah the&#8221; true sportsman&#8221;, a very rare specimen indeed, but hey if releasing all the trout one can catch is part of the criteria for being a &#8220;true sportsman&#8221; than I guess that counts me out. 
Bookies, Browns and Rainbows are all part the food chain in my family, have been for years, pasted the creek hopping tradition down to my son and I hope that continues. Moderation is the key, most trout are from unnamed brooks and streams one can leap across, bigger river trout that are pounded are customarily released for sweet wide angle pix's.... But anyway if I were to guess I&#8217;ve most likely released more twenty inch trout in one season than most all &#8220;true sportsman&#8221; have in a lifetime, including maybe a few in others pictures...
Ice cold Labatts does hit the spot; Fresh Turkey and Morels takes the entrée this weekend though.

See ya on the river!

Cheers&#8217;


----------



## mechanical head (Jan 18, 2000)

Maybe Proof!!
That the chest pack and creel can co-exist?? Hears 14 year old Brett Kyle, my guess he landed and released more steelhead and trout this year than 75% of all other anglers, (maybe a conservative number) but anyway, every once in a while Brett gets a fondness for grilled fresh trout in butter-n-onions with Pops&#8230; Trust me this kids the real deal, knows about conservation, knows about moderation, loves the outdoors, I could go on and on&#8230; True sportsman or not this kid on the &#8220;A&#8221; team when it comes to all around angling, our intentions is to never get into a pissing match over a few trout keep, I just get thinking how much better off we can all be if we just learned to co-exist&#8230;&#8230;
I wish Turkey hunting in the rain was as stimulating as stripping streamers (or casting raps ;^)) for big bull trout under dark skies..


----------



## Nighttimer (Jul 24, 2001)

Nice chestpack!  No doubt BK is wise and talented beyond his years...which is saying something when you know who his mentor is.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Hullyscott said:


> To me I'm just amazed that a creek which you can jump across can hold so many beautiful browns. I've fished/creek stomped this stream since I was 7, as it was just a 2 minute bike ride from the house I grew up in (my parents still live there). The DNR used to stock it, but haven't in years, so ALL these browns are *natural* reproduction. I've had 20 and 30 fish days on this creek, moved 26"+ fish, and every opening day I have it to myself. I fished it 40+ times last summer and never saw another angler. I will never harvest a trout from this stream- its like my own private trout stream :lol: In fact I'll be fishing it this weekend after I make the 3 hour drive from Detroit to Niles for Mother's Day!!!
> 
> Can't wait
> 
> Hully



I think I know this stream!  If it is the one I am thinking it does not get much pressure at all.....a good thing! 
My stepmother used to live on this stream. I think I know a guy that lived about 2 minutes bike ride from there as well. He graduated from Niles in 90? Ring any bells? He'd be about your age. I remember being drunk singing Country Boy Can Survive at the top of our lungs in his parents front lawn soon after graduation.


----------



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)

Swamp Monster said:


> I think I know this stream!  If it is the one I am thinking it does not get much pressure at all.....a good thing!
> My stepmother used to live on this stream. I think I know a guy that lived about 2 minutes bike ride from there as well. He graduated from Niles in 90? Ring any bells? He'd be about your age. I remember being drunk singing Country Boy Can Survive at the top of our lungs in his parents front lawn soon after graduation.


And the prize goes to... You are correct kind sir  Came down for Mother's day with all my gear, only to wake up to 40 mph winds and temps!! But I am stumped about the singing- I thought back then we only say hair band songs by Skidrow or Poison :lol: Being a teacher back in the D, I have a lot of time during the summer to get back down to Niles and fish this beautiful little 'unmentionable', so send me a PM and lets add a new song to that chorus.

Hully


----------



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)

mechanical head said:


> Ah yeah the true sportsman, a very rare specimen indeed, but hey if releasing all the trout one can catch is part of the criteria for being a true sportsman than I guess that counts me out.
> Bookies, Browns and Rainbows are all part the food chain in my family, have been for years, pasted the creek hopping tradition down to my son and I hope that continues. Moderation is the key, most trout are from unnamed brooks and streams one can leap across, bigger river trout that are pounded are customarily released for sweet wide angle pix's.... But anyway if I were to guess Ive most likely released more twenty inch trout in one season than most all true sportsman have in a lifetime, including maybe a few in others pictures...
> Ice cold Labatts does hit the spot; Fresh Turkey and Morels takes the entrée this weekend though.
> 
> ...


Regardless of the title "True Sportsman" or whatever that means, I meant that on this particular little stream, I only practice catch and release. On every other stream/river I fish in MI, I always carry a stringer with me, but after I unhook that beautiful brown, I just can't do it. Maybe its the beauty or the glimmer of hope that next year I could catch it again, I truly don't know. But what I do know is taht I would NEVER judge another person that bought a license and follows the regs, for keeping a fish. To each their own. But last year, I caught the brown of a lifetime on the Au Sable- 27" and at least 7lbs and after showing the pix I took of it and the hole I caught it from, I've talked to 2 other anglers who have caught the EXACT same fish. Just happy they released it so I got the chance to spend some time with such a majectic fish. 

Hully


----------



## MAS (Jan 23, 2006)

Hully
Amazing looking kype- jawed browns!-PERFECTION! How can anybody in their right mind kill these magnificant beasts.
Denny, nothing wrong with kids- adults-anybody with keeping a few trout for the table.
It is """"discretion in the kill""" that needs to be mentored and taught to the ladds.Kill some 10 inchers- leave the trophy fish for battle and sport-plus that huge brown would taste like kaka
Give me a 10 inch brookie, white wine,butter(morels on the side if you got em slightly glazed with sweet vermouth) shallots, garlic, sea salt, almonds, lightly dusted with flour, wrapped in bacon..........mmmmmmmmmmmmm. On a campfire skillet with some bourbon in a tin coffee cup- now that's what I'm talkin about.
You're preachin to the choir dude!


----------



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)

Well on sunday the weather cooperated, so I took my youngest nephew down to "my" stream :lol:, and taught him how we used to do it, when we were in 3rd grade. We flipped over logs and found some worms and fed them to some trout. In about 40 yds of stream, Cooper caught 5 browns and one smolt. This was his biggest. I asked him if he wanted to keep it and he said no, he wanted to catch it next time, only when it's bigger!!  Loved that comment and thought it pertained to this post.

Hully


----------



## mechanical head (Jan 18, 2000)

MAS said:


> Give me a 10 inch brookie, white wine,butter(morels on the side if you got em slightly glazed with sweet vermouth) shallots, garlic, sea salt, almonds, lightly dusted with flour, wrapped in bacon..........mmmmmmmmmmmmm. On a campfire skillet with some bourbon in a tin coffee cup- now that's what I'm talkin about.
> You're preachin to the choir dude!


I need a bib.......I think I just drooled on my key board reading that. I believe were all on the same page hear..


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

cool to see one of these disucssions go in a smooth direction ...... That brookie recipe sounds kick ***!!!


----------



## MAS (Jan 23, 2006)

amen!!- your cool little guy had a good lesson from Big Daddy- Bravo!


----------

